# Your favourite healthy meal ideas!!!



## kyles (Jul 14, 2005)

What are your favourite healthy meals (recipes get extra karma!!!)???

In summer, it's my vegetarian lasagne, for which there is no recipe!! And chicken cooked on the George Foreman with bean salad.  I am not sure what I did before George came into my life (oh yes that's right, fried in oil and got fat )


----------



## Alix (Jul 14, 2005)

Chicken caesar salad pitas. 

No real recipe for that either. Just grill your chicken, slice thinly and toss it in a pita with a pile of caesar salad.


----------



## luvs (Jul 14, 2005)

bean and lentil and split pea soups.


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2005)

ummmm... you mean we're supposed to eat healthy ?????
oh, crud. lol

i too use a foreman grill... love that thing !!! usually i'll grill
up chicken or steak and toss it into a salad.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 14, 2005)

I sure do those soups all time myself, luvs food.  Also add Manhatan Clam Chowder and a few others.  For quick easy healthy eatin'  I also have two staple menus:

loin lamb chops with rosemary and garlic, broiled or pan seared.  (The amount of meat you are getting is top quality and portion controlled.) You could swap a small filet steak instead if you are a beefer.  Couscous cooked in broth, brocoli or peas.  THis is a healthy quick cook meal.  

I also like broiled  or grilled fish (salmon, tuna whatever) your fave small potato boiled and served with garlic and balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper.  No fats needed, the taste is wonderful.  And greens of choice...chard cooked in broth and garlic is quick and mild and way healthy, but if you like baby spinach, go far it!  

Both of these are easy for one or more, and yummy and healthy.  And cooking with chicken or vegey broth and garlic (or shallots) is really tasty.


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

One of my favorite Summer recipes is really yummy and it's quite healthy as well:

Summer Salad - (I didn't want to post it again, as I've already done so, and folks might think I only can make one salad!

Anyway, it's under the thread of "main dish salads"

Try it!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2005)

My latest favorite is what I made for dinner tonight. This makes dinner for two.

I took two large sheets of aluminum foil and laid then out. On each I put a little olive oil. Then I took one pound of cod fillets and spit it in two. Once piece went on each piece of foil. I seasoned the fish with Old Bay seasoning, but just salt and pepper would be fine here too. I went out to the garden and grabbed what herbs I had on hand. Today it was cilantro, dill, oregano, and lemon thyme. These got a rough chop and were sprinkled over the fish. I sliced up a summer squash into rounds about a quarter inch think and put those rounds on top of the fish. I took a lemon and cut it in half. I squeezed one half over each piece of fish. Sometimes I take another lemon and slice some lemon rounds and put those on top too, but tonight I did not. To all of this I add a splash of white wine then a good grind of black pepper. Then I close the foil to make an airtight pouch. This all goes on a preheated grill for 15 minutes.

Tonight I added an additional side which is not completely healthy, but also not terribly bad for you. I took two tomatoes and sliced off the top. I squeezed out all the guts and then took some fresh oregano from the garden and sprinkled over the top. Then I took a mixture of parm regiano and seasoned bread crumbs and stuffed the tomatoes with that. A good drizzle of EVOO and then these went on the grill too (in a cooler spot than the fish). These cooked for about 5 minutes. We then sprinkled then with Fleur De Sel as we ate them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2005)

GB:

I do a similar "pouch" with salmon, mushrooms, scallions, ginger, garlic, vermouth and soy sauce.
We also enjoy a selection of grilled veggies for dinner occasionally.  Ususlly included are portobellos, zucchini, peppers and vidalias.  Just brush with EVOO and sprinkle with S&P


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 14, 2005)

Take any assortment of summer veggies that you have and sautee them in evoo with some freshly minced garlic, red pepper flakes to taste, and a pinch of salt and pepper.When they're just about tender, add a splash of white wine and some chopped, seeded tomatoes.  Toss the whole thing with pasta (I prefer angel hair) and top with fresh basil chiffonade and lots of fresh Parmesan.

No measurements are really necessary--just proportion veggies and pasta to your liking.


----------



## corazon (Jul 15, 2005)

It sure is a lot easier to eat healthy in the summer when everything is in season and also cheap.  

A long time favorite of mine is pasta tossed with fresh mozz, tomatoes from our garden and homemade pesto.  Serve it with a good salad and you're set.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 15, 2005)

Not sure how healthy it is, but I absolutely love grilling a chicken breast, cutting it into several pieces and making a wrap out of it.  All I have is the chicken with a little salt and pepper and the wrap.  Never miss the mayo (which I absolutely love).  I also like to make wraps out of a bit of cuban pork and black beans.  Again don't need mayo and it is absolutely yummy.  

Nobody tell me that isn't healthy please.  Leave me in my happy ignorance!!!


----------



## kyles (Jul 15, 2005)

Wraps are healthy, I am quite sure, especially if you hold the mayo!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 15, 2005)

Take wheat toast and top with thinly sliced tomatoes...add cottage cheese and dashes of Frank's Hot Sauce.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 15, 2005)

YIPPEEEEEEE, I am eating something healthy and enjoying it!!!!!!


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 15, 2005)

Add a spoon full of curry to the lentils and you know I'm in. 

I also love plain salads with italian vinagre (or balsamic) and sometimes a little shaved cheese. 

Or super thin slivers of very thin blanched steak mixed in with fresh veggies and served over white rice with a touch of soysauce.


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 15, 2005)

Working out I eat a lot of tuna.  2 of my favorites are tuna with mustard and onion and tuna with basalmic vinegar.


----------



## Claire (Jul 16, 2005)

I often make soups and stews (this includes curries) for the freezer.  Since we have no central A/C, we really look for light meals.  My three favorites are a salad Nicoise (hubby's very favorite), a Mex meal (we do it vegetarian, and the only thing heated is my favorite brand of refried black beans, everything else is cold and we sit around the table and serve ourselves.  I rarely put out cheese or sour cream, but when I do, just a dab'll do you).  But a favorite is what I call "MFKF" soup because I got the idea from one of her books.  I simply heat up some stock that I've previously made, and put out chiffonade or julienned vegs and maybe a chicken breast leftover from a previous barbecue.  Cold noodles can be added if you need some heft.  You sit around and pour the hot stock into your bowl, then add the veggies/meat/noodles, each to their own taste.  If you use a rather simple broth, you can have hot sauces on the table to zip it or not.  It is a favorite hot weather meal with us.


----------



## secretgarden (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a good recipe made with low fat cottage cheese.
cucumber
radish
carrot
celery
gr.onion
squash
Dice all vegtables (1/4 cup each or less) and add to cottage cheese and chill for several hrs. 
This salad goes with everything. You can also add fresh tomatoes on top before serving.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Jul 31, 2005)

pretty much all of the meals that i make would be considered healthy, with the  exception of special occasion meals.  rather than trying to find recipes for low fat healthy foods, i just convert recipes that i know to healthier versions.  white rice becomes brown rice, a tbsp of oil becomes a tsp, and i try to sneak veggies into everything.  add a grated carrot or a grated zucchini to marinara sauce, or a big bunch of fresh chopped parsley to ground beef.  learn about vegan baking!  replace bad fats with good fats, use olive oil instead of butter.  and the thing that has helped me the most in learning to eat healthy is learning to love veggies.  if this means going out of your way to buy fresh organic veggies from the farmers market, go for it!  buying higher quality fruits and veggies can make all the difference in the world... i cant even eat a supermarket tomato or an out of season cucumber anymore.


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 9, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Never miss the mayo (which I absolutely love).



Actually Mayo is fine for you.  Don't believe me, you say?

Lets break it down:

Canola oil is abou the third or fourth best oil for you after flaxseed, fish, and olive oils.  Canola oil and egg yolks are what mayo is made of..and I eat eggs nearly every other day.

FAT IS GOOD FOR YOU PEOPLE!!! I can't stress that enough!! It doesn't mean slather on the mayo, but this "fat free" myth is a real bummer...I'm shocked people still believe it just like they will believe carbs are bad for them in 10 years because of the Atkins campaign.

This isnt' about moderation, its about essential fats and while mayo isn't the BEST you can do, if you're careful with portion size its _certainly _not bad for you!!!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is more information regarding the different types of fats. Fats are almost like the "building blocks" of nutrition, but be aware of how much and which types of fat you are ingesting. If you make your own fat based condiments such as mayonnaise then you're better off. If you buy commerically produced mayonnaise, take a care of what types of oils are being used to produce it.

*FACTS ABOUT FATS*

All fats have the same amount of calories, but their chemical compositions vary. Fats are made of chains of carbon and hydrogen atoms. The saturation refers to whether all the available spaces on the carbon atoms are bonded to hydrogen atoms, or if there are any hydrogen atoms missing. The three forms of fat found in nature are:

_*Saturated Fats*_ These fats have all of their carbon atoms filled with or saturated with hydrogen. Saturated fat is primarily found in high fat cuts of meat, poultry with the skin, whole and 2 percent dairy products, butter, cheese, and tropical oils: coconut, palm, and palm kernel. An eating plan high in saturated fat can cause a person's bad cholesterol (LDL) to rise. The risk of developing certain types of cancer may be associated with a high intake of saturated fat.

_*Monounsaturated Fats*_ These fats have one space missing a hydrogen atom, instead containing a double bond between carbon atoms. Monounsaturated fat is found in olive oil, canola oil, peanut oil, and in most nuts and nut butters. This type of fat does not cause cholesterol to increase. When a person substitutes monounsaturated fat for saturated fat, it helps to lower the bad cholesterol, and protects the good cholesterol (HDL) from going down.

_*Polyunsaturated Fats*_ These fats have more than one space missing in the carbon chain, and contain more than one double bond as a result. Two major categories of polyunsaturated fats are Omega-3 and Omega-6 fatty acids. Omega-3 means there is a double bond in the third space from the end of the carbon chain. These fats are extremely healthful in that they protect against sudden death from heart attack. They also can help a person lower his or her triglycerides. Omega-3s are used by the body to produce hormone-like substances with anti-inflammatory effects. The best sources of Omega-3s are fatty fish, such as salmon, sardines, mackerel, herring, and rainbow trout, among others. Canola oil, walnuts, and flaxseed also contain some. Omega-6 fats have a double bond in the sixth space from the end of the carbon chain. These fats are found in oils such as corn, soybean, cottonseed, sunflower, and safflower. Omega-6 fatty acids are incorporated into hormone-like substances that promote inflammation. If one replaces saturated fats with Omega-6 fats, their total, bad, and good cholesterol levels may go down. Many health experts suggest that the ratio of Omega 6:Omega 3 fatty acids needs to be 4:1 for optimal health. (Most Americans get 14 - 20:1 — a lot more than needed!) Omega-3 and Omega-6 fats are not listed separately on the food label.

The other type of fat that is found in food, but isn't natural, is:


_*Hydrogenated Fats (also known as Trans-Fats)*_ 
These are manufactured fats. They occur when hydrogen is added to a polyunsaturated fat to make it a solid at room temperature. However, instead of having the qualities of a polyunsaturated fat, it takes on the traits of a saturated fat. Hydrogenated fats are found in many brands of margarine, and in vegetable shortening. A clue in determining a less healthy fat is when it is hard at room temperature; for example, stick margarine has more trans-fats than softer tub margarine. Now some companies are making "trans-fat" free margarine products. Beware of snack items, such as crackers, cookies, and chips — many contain hydrogenated fats because they allow for a longer shelf life than butter or other fats would. Currently, hydrogenated or trans fats are not listed separately in the Nutrition Facts section of the food label. You need to read the ingredient section to find them.


Although too much can have negative results, fats are certainly required for good health. The positives — fats: 

carry flavors
impart desirable textures — smooth, creamy, and crispy, to name a few
give us a sense of fullness and satisfy hunger
are needed to absorb certain vitamins and plant chemicals
can contribute to one's enjoyment of food
However, the calories in fat can add up fast, since they are more concentrated than in protein or carbohydrate. The effects of too much saturated fat in some people result in negative health consequences, as outlined above. The secret is not to stay to one extreme or another, but try to be flexible in one's fat intake. What does that mean? Balance your meals and snacks. If you find you have a high fat meal (especially saturated fat), make the next one lower in fat. Or, if you choose a higher fat food, complement it with a lower fat one.


----------



## msalper (Aug 9, 2005)

*Vegetable Stew...*

Here is my vegetable meal... Very easy to prepare and cook...

---------
3 onions(ms)
7-8 green peppers
3 potatoes(ms)
3 aubergines(ms)
3 tomatoes(ms)
2-3 tbsp oil
1/3 cup water
ms: medium size

Slice onions, potatoes,and tomatoes about 1/4 inch tickness... Divide aubergines into 4 or 6 pieces vertical and horizontal....
*Settling into Pot...*

Some vegetables cook eaiser and quicker than others...So we have to put slower one in bottom of the pot first...
So..
Firstly we put all the onion slices bottom..
Then green peppers
Potatoes
Aubergines
Tomatoes go to top of the pot...

Then pour the oil by spreading equally..Add salt and water... Let it boil by medium heat. After boiling, reduce the heat to low... Cook for 25-30 minutes...
You can add various flavours as you like...


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 9, 2005)

IronChef--

Fantastic post about fats.  Also, I think its worth adding that an excess of fat+carbohydrate meals is often a very poor choice.  This combination makes fat storage easier than it would be under a wider or more specific combination.

Either way, its good that others realize the BENEFITS of fat.  Having lived through the no-fat revolution I've found that people are drawn to this idea of "fat makes me fat" when truly its just symantics.  Fats themselves don't make you fat, in fact eating about 20% fats is a good idea to burn off fat from your body!

Good sources of fat include: flaxseed oils, salmon, natural peanut butter, almonds and other nuts, olive oil to some degree, fish oil, and Udo's Oil if anyone knows what that is...


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 10, 2005)

This is one of my favorite recipes and also can be cooked on the grill if you don't want to use the oven. 
 
Asian Foil-Wrapped Chicken
 
​
3 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
½ teaspoon grated fresh ginger
1 garlic clove, minced
4 (5oz) chicken breast halves
1 large red bell pepper, seeded and sliced ½-inch thick
½ lb. snow peas
½ cup sliced water chestnuts
2 scallions, chopped
2 cups hot cooked rice
 
Preheat oven to 500º. Spray four 12-inch square sheets of foil with nonstick cooking spray. In a small bowl, mix the soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, and garlic. Place 1 chicken breast half on each foil square and fold edges up but not over the chicken. Scatter red pepper strips, snow peas, water chestnuts, and scallions evenly over each 4 chicken breasts. Spoon equal amounts of the soy sauce mixture over the vegetables. Fold the foil over the chicken and roll edges up tightly to seal. Place the foil packets on baking sheet. Bake for 12 minutes. Check for doneness by opening one of the foil packets to see if the chicken is firm and juices run clear when the meat is pierced with a knife. Serve with rice.


----------



## tweedee (Aug 13, 2005)

I love salads with lots of fresh, raw vegetables    When I eat them they make my body feel good


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2005)

Try this out......I made a version of this and it was great.

http://www.recipezaar.com/59172


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2005)

These are absolutely wonderful - they are even better two days later when the flavors have really blended together.

  Wild Alaska Salmon Burgers

                   1 14.75-ounce can of Alaskan Wild Salmon (drained with vertebra removed)
3 scallions, minced
1 TBS peeled fresh ginger, minced
1 large egg white
1 TBS soy sauce
1 TBS olive oil
1 1/2 cups baby greens 

     Stir salmon, scallions and ginger until well blended.  Beat together the egg white and soy sauce then stir into salmon mixture.  

   Make 3 one-half inch thick patties.  Cook in olive oil turning only once – total cooking time about 6-7 minutes.


 When I made them I didn't have any baby greens so I steamed some fresh whole green beans until tender then added a bit of olive oil, tad bit of Smart Beat, kosher salt, and a lot of dill weed.


 These were really good doused with Chilula hot sauce.  And talk about an inexpensive meal too.  But the key is to get the Wild Alaska Salmon.


 I think I may dress the baby greens (when I make it again) in some hot sauce with fresh squeezed lemon?  Something simple but tasty!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 14, 2005)

Very healthy, but you wouldn't think so.

Whole Wheat spaghetti noodles, cooked al dente, drained and splashed with EVOO.

Sauce:
1 12oz. can diced tomato
2 fresh roma tomatoes, diced
1 12 oz. can tomato sauce
1 6 oz. can tomato paste
4 cloves fresh garlic, minced
1/2 yellow cooking onion, quartered and divided
1/2 bell pepper, diced
dash of red pepper flakes
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
1/4 tsp. dried sweet basil
1/8 tsp. ground rosemary
1/4 tsp. ground thyme
1 lb. lean ground beef.

Get the sauce working buy sweating the onion and garlic in 2 tbs. EVOO.  Add the diced tomatoes, both canned and fresh.  Let simmer for about 5 mintues.  Add the peppers and herbs.  Cook and additional 5 minutes.  Add the tomato sauce and paste.  Cover and simmer for thirty minutes.

While the suace it cooking, place the ground beef into a heavy frying pan.  Sprinkle on the salt.  Cover and cook over medium heat for 5 minutes.  Remove the cover and break up the meat with a spatula.  Stir and cover again.  Let cook 5 more minutes.  Remove the cover and stir. The meat should be cooked through by this time.  Pour the meat into a collander or wire mesh sieve to drain.  

Collect the relsultant broth and place in the refridgerator.  In will make a fat-free broth for another meal.  Just take the hardened fat off the top when ready to use.

Rinse the cooked ground beef under very hot water to remove the remaining fat.  Return to the frying pan and brown.  Add to the spaghetti sauce.  Serve over the whole wheat noodles.  Srinkle with just a little freshly grated Parmisano Reggiano cheese.  Remember, the stronger the cheese, the less you need to use.

Serve with a spinach salad and some raspberry vinagerette dressing.

You don't have to eat boring to eat healthy.  
This is just one of a hundred recipes that people think are unhealthy, or fattening, that with small modifications can be made extremely healthy and desicious.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

*I'm a snacker...*

During the summer I have a harder time sitting down to make/eat an actual meal (unless it's something grilled, then you gotta have your grilled corn and veggies on the side with grilled peaches....ahhhh) so I snack a lot. On a day where I have a little extra time (which isn't very often) I'll make my own pasta and herbed ricotta cheese (I know ricotta isn't the healthiest stuff, but moderation people!) and make ravioli that I can munch on throughout the week. I also like things I can dip my fresh bread in. I'm an herbologist and I love healthy herb dips! Some of the recipes are quite odd so I won't take the time to post them unless requested, then I will be more than happy!

*Note - I submitted this post yesterday but it doesn't show it as a new post, not really sure why...  Doesn't even show up in my CP!


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

Hmmm, still not showing my last post as most recent or in my CP!  Anyway, if anybody would like the aboe mentioned recipes, let me know and I'll post them...


----------

